# Cats from abroad need homes



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Some of the cats currently waiting for homes -more can be seen on our FB page
http://www.facebook.com/WorldAnimalFriendsAdoptMe

ADOPTING A CAT OR DOG FROM ABROAD
If you have considered adopting a pet from abroad but have been put off because you think it will be difficult and expensive then please think again.
It is not difficult under the Pet Travel Scheme and there
is help available.
We make all the arrangements, you just need to be available to collect your pet on the day of travel.
We know of many cats and dogs needing homes - all ages, colours , male or female - so if you can offer a loving forever home to a cat or dog please get in touch.
We particularly need suitable homes for pets with special needs - for example- one that has poor vision/is blind or has had a limb amputated.
Someone adopting a cat from Eastern Europe should expect to contribute £75-£175 depending on the individual animal and where you live in the UK.
All animals are vaccinated and microchipped before travel and cats of 6 months and over will be neutered.
There are always a large number of animals to choose from some are listed on this page. These are just a few of the animals waiting for a chance of a new life - please do contact us if none of these are suitable we can tell you about others.
Please feel free to contact us to discuss any concerns you may have.
We can arrange transport to collection points in most of South East England and Midlands.
emails: [email protected]


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Do you still have your wish list on your website?


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

yes 
try this link

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

I would definitely consider a special needs cat/dog if we were suitable. I would need to talk OH into it though and I would prefer to wait until the kittens are older but I'll keep you in mind for when the time is right!


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

just a query. are they allowed to be housed with other cats ?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

just a query. are they allowed to be housed with other cats ?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

i can foster any that need help hun, just remember my clan of six


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> just a query. are they allowed to be housed with other cats ?
> 
> Yes they can be adopted with other cats- as long as they are sociable with other cats and yours are likely to accept a newcomer.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i would love to adopt a cat from abroad.. but id worry my gang of 9 would be overwhelming


----------

